# albino / leucistic ?????



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi all, most will have seen i have an adult leucistic black rat for sale, but now i dont know what he is???
people say he is albino as he has saddle patern and leu's dont, but then he has blue eyes and albino dont??? which or what is he please???

a bad pick of blue eyes..










a body pic.









and just a pic..


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Aren't leucistics supposed to be pure white?


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Don't think that he is either leucistic or albino or for that fact a black ratsnake. I smell a hybrid.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

100% definately not Leucistic Shane, it would be pure white. With the blue eyes, it cant be an albino either. 

Hypomelanistic maybe ???


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

hmmmmmm??????? my head hurts :lol2:, im still non the wiser!!..:lol2:, ill have a look for hypo pics and info ta ratboy: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd be inclined to say hypo.

Leucistic black rats are pure white with grey-blue eyes - they look exactly the same as a Leucistic Texas Rat (other than not necessarily being S-ed up and trying to bite you).
Albino black rats are orange, peachy or white with pinkish eyes.

But Hypomelanistic black rats have reduced pigmentation resulting in purplish/brownish tones.... and might well have blue-grey eyes. 

He is a VERY peculiar animal, at any rate - maybe not a leucistic or an albino, but something interesting nonetheless!


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

i might keep him now :lol2:,

thank you all:no1:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it looked albino to me bud. but i didn't want to say anything as i'm no expert on these matters. but i sure wish it was mine:no1:. i catch black rats all the time but yours is a dream!! i always thought leucistics were pure white too. but again, i'm no expert.


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah its the blue eyes that confuse me :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its not fair!! you get _all_ the interesting snakes!!


----------



## Windy (Feb 21, 2007)

Shane looks like a T+ Albino to me ... defo not a leucistic ... 

Sue x


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks sue : victory:


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

here a much better pic of his eye, this is axactly how they look...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

ooh, that's pretty  

sami


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't have a clue with snakes or morphs of any animal, but I jsut thought I'd say he's a lovely looking snake, I've not seen anythign like him, but as I said I know absolutly zero about snakes!

Very very pretty :no1:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

After seeing that eye shot Shane, the centre of the eye is Ruby...

I agree with Windy mate, that's a T+ albino.... ya lucky bugger


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

:lol2: Ta mate, whats the best plan for it???? i had it up for sale !!!!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

If it were me I would breed it with a normal T- Albino if you can find one...  Unless you know of another T+ albino 

Or breed it with a normal black rat to produce black rats that are het for T+

Or breed it with a normal black rat that is het for T- to produce normals that are het for both T+ and T-


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

THEN WHAT???:lol2:, (its them genes again?!?!?!), or is that as far you can go with it??? producing normal het + and - ??
ta mate


(my question is really what is the end aim with a T+??)


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Nooooo.... Once you have normals that are het for both... you can breed them back to the parent to produce Normals, Normal hets, T+ albinos and T- albinos... Just keep a hatchling back of each sex and breed it with the parent of the opposite sex in three years time.

The end aim with the T+ is to produce more T+ albinos


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

if you really dont want it, you can always give it to me :lol2::lol2: 

I have some het albino blotchless everglades


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

ratboy said:


> Nooooo.... Once you have normals that are het for both... you can breed them back to the parent to produce Normals, Normal hets, T+ albinos and T- albinos... Just keep a hatchling back of each sex and breed it with the parent of the opposite sex in three years time.
> 
> The end aim with the T+ is to produce more T+ albinos


 
:lol2: i dont think there up to much:lol2:, u know of any more T+ about??? i wanna see if or what they would go for cos i still might sell him..(im not into geeeeeenes n stuff with rat snakes... unless its next gen results)


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Nup... yours is the first one I have ever seen.... lol hatchlings would HAVE to be worth at least £50 though... really dunno about an adult. If it was in a shop ... I would not be surprised if it was £200 ?? Don't quote me though  could be a £1000 for all I know... I don't know how rare they actually are.

Shane, try asking some of the American guys on the foundation ? They are bound to have come across them over there... and we usually charge in pounds what they do in dollars ?


----------

